# corpse mask?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone have ideas on who carries realistic corpse/zombie masks for me dressing up in my graveyard this year?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I broke down and ordered the zombie mask from spfx. Very realistic, but very pricey too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's the silicone one, right? Totally worth the money, but not quite what I'm looking for right now.

I'm looking for a more rotted look...not as expensive as silicone.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah the spfx is silicone.

How about something like Myra Mains


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Also silicone? or is that one latex?

I guess I'm more looking for a foamed latex face that will move with mine.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah it's just an over-the-head latex mask. Frightcatalog has it for $49 so it can probably be found cheaper.

What about a foam appliance?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a plan to me. Have any good ideas on one?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

There's a couple on here that might be what you're after:
2 Zombies and a mummy that could be a zombie
http://www.costumesandprops.com/foam_latex_masks_appliances.htm

I think i found that by searching google for: *zombie latex foam appliance mask*

I'm sure there's plenty of others out there, and probably at an even better price.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You and I think alike. I also did a search on that. The closest I've come so far to what I want is: http://www.grimmbrothershalloween.c...cts_id/1049?osCsid=jf6h398lmpn2i5ul8ve3sc8le2


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

joker said:


> Yeah the spfx is silicone.
> 
> How about something like Myra Mains


DAMN! Where was this back before I painted Agnes - this is what I originally had in mind and somewhere along the way I deviated and went green...

-TM


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie this may be more what you were originally looking for over at MostlyDead.com:








They also have the latex/foam appliances to.



Sickie Ickie said:


> You and I think alike.


Muwhahaha....must be true, because that's not the first time you've said that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like this- and the price: http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7138


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like this- and the price: http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7138


Nice! Pre-painted for $24 looks like a deal to me.

May have to order one myself for supporting cast.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like this- and the price: http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7138


Love it! Great price, too!

One day I hope to be making latex appliances to sell. I'm going back to school for makeup artistry, and want to to bridal/high fashion (obviously, the money jobs), but deviate into the special effects and latex work as well.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They aren't foam latex appliances but I think the zombie masks from Fearscape Studios are great looking. I'm getting Necrosis for my costume this year! Can't wait!

http://www.gatheringofdarkness.com/fearscapestudios/store.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry, Sickie. It's fixed now.


----------

